# Charlie Villanueva is turning into a bargain for the Pistons



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Charlie Villanueva‘s first year in Detroit was not a smooth one. He didn’t exactly fit the profile of the surly, brawny power forwards Detroit fans are accustomed to with his easy-breazy personality, and many people mistook the fact that Villanueva is a laid back, nice guy for him being a ‘soft’ player.
> 
> As his offseason spent in Detroit working out and his first 11 games this season have proven, Villanueva is far from soft. In fact, his presence on the team might be the single most exciting thing in a season filled with in-fighting, up and down play and an inability to close out games that should’ve been wins. He’s been so impressive that I’m about to write something that even I, eternally a Villanueva fan and optimist, never thought I’d write.
> 
> ...


http://www.pistonpowered.com/2010/11/charlie-villanueva-is-turning-into-a-bargain-for-the-pistons/


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm surprised at this, I haven't seen any Pistons games yet so I may try catching a few now.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The numbers that matter are wins and losses. Charlie has some big scoring games in his career. Maybe he is stepping up but, more is needed. He's all they really have up front. 

And its not all about 20 footers either. He should just go wild, whatever he does is better than what Wallace or Wilcox will ever do. Play like Blatche, put up some numbers, give people some hope.


----------



## PopSnackBox (Dec 20, 2010)

Charlie's not really the problem with the team. It would be nice if he can step it up defensively, though


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

His defense has always been suspect. 

He can score in bunches though and he's a great guy. I would have loved for my Raptors to keep hold of him, a spark like him off the bunch can turn matches.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

CV has shown that he can score. Hell, as a rookie, he had a higher scoring game than Bosh had in his career at that point.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

CV is not that great of a scorer. Case in point, he posted his career high PPG (only 16.2) in a contract year when Bogut and Redd were out for the season with injuries.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> CV is not that great of a scorer. Case in point, he posted his career high PPG (only 16.2) in a contract year when Bogut and Redd were out for the season with injuries.


This. Couple with that his subpar rebounding and atrocious defense, and I'll pass.


----------



## ball_dont_lie (Apr 5, 2011)

My God Aint that the truth...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------

